# best shelter to sleep in



## sgt.pongo (12 Mar 2005)

so yeah i think that that my fav place to sleep would have to be in my room....but other then that i like to sleep underneath the wide open sky.....i ma looking fowward to seeing the results.


----sgt.pongo


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Mar 2005)

Too bad you didn't add some parameters. Like is it -40 with 5 ft of snow. Pissing down cats and dogs with 35mph winds? Blast furnace hot and no breeze? Are you camping out or cat napping out on the FEBA? Each shelter, or lack of one, has it's advantages and disadvantages depending on the situation .


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Mar 2005)

that is true

out of all of those (situations such as weather, temperature, wind, etc not counted) i wuold have to say my favourite would be a hooch

made properly, it can be both warm and comfortable

although i have never tried it personally, I think it would be great to have a hammock. would be quite an experience...ive seen reasonably priced full covered hammocks that are waterproof and quite comfortable


----------



## qor556 (12 Mar 2005)

Yes very true, but then it would be a rhetorical question.

Oh i was just about to post... a hooch would be really hard to sleep in with 4 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## Burrows (12 Mar 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Too bad you didn't add some parameters. Like is it -40 with 5 ft of snow. Pissing down cats and dogs with 35mph winds? Blast furnace hot and no breeze? Are you camping out or cat napping out on the FEBA? Each shelter, or lack of one, has it's advantages and disadvantages depending on the situation .



If your house on fire? ;D


----------



## 407QOCH (13 Mar 2005)

I would have to say wide open sky, unless its raining or snowing. And for the -40 thing, i would still say ok. I would just want a half shelter or something under the sleeping bag.


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

i like the artic tent. i find it fairly easy to set up and it is good in all weather.

in the summer you can take out the artic liner

hooches are really hard for me to get in and out of. i am about 6'4. i dont mind sleeping in them if they are set up though.


----------



## sgt.pongo (14 Mar 2005)

Well I see that a lot of people like to sleep in a hooch. I didnt add what kind of weather becuase I really didn't care I only wanted to see what kind of shelters people like to sleep in. Yeah anyways tell people that the poll is here and to post their comments if they like. I am looking forward to seeing more and more replys.


--------sgt.pongo


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Mar 2005)

No question, my jungle hammock is the nicest shelter I ever slept in, other than CFSME H-Huts (shudder).  Keeps you butt outa the snow, keeps the snow off your head, and mozzie netting for the summer....

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## my72jeep (14 Mar 2005)

qor556 said:
			
		

> Yes very true, but then it would be a rhetorical question.
> 
> Oh i was just about to post... a hooch would be really hard to sleep in with 4 feet of snow on the ground.



not that hard did it 3 weeks ago improvised shelters part of a cold weather course


----------



## pi-r-squared (14 Mar 2005)

You forgot Bivvy bags.


----------



## Duke (14 Mar 2005)

Hooch and a gore tex bivvy sack!

Duke


----------



## Big Foot (14 Mar 2005)

You're all nuts. I personally will take my nice warm bed in my heated barracks any day. That said, if I have to live out in the field, hooch is the way to go, unless you have an idiot for a hooch partner/fireteam partner...


----------



## COBRA-6 (14 Mar 2005)

Some improvised shelters I've made have been very comfortable in the winter! But nothing beats passing out against the side of your foxhole!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Mar 2005)

I worship the almighty bivy bag...Im talking shrine here. Best kit in my opinion...


----------



## pi-r-squared (15 Mar 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> You're all nuts. I personally will take my nice warm bed in my heated barracks any day. That said, if I have to live out in the field, hooch is the way to go, unless you have an idiot for a hooch partner/fireteam partner...



right right, heated barracks with mattress is the way to go indoors.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2005)

For ease of setup and functionality, I'll take my four man crew tent. Even though it's not listed.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2005)

For ease of setup, I sleep in my SEV  ;D. But if I had to set one up (depending on tactical requirements) in warm weather would be a hooch or recce tent. In cold, would be the arctic tent.


Chimo!


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Mar 2005)

Okay, for ease of setup, the back deck of my AVLB was the beez kneez.  Toasty warm in -40 with the submersion hydraulic flaps sealed, and the bridge made a dandy roof, too.

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## sgt.pongo (15 Mar 2005)

okay so we all have way different oppinons now.hehe. I hasve never even heard of a bivvy bag or what ever you call it. can someone explian it to me? Are there any more types of shelters that would be good to sleep in that i dont know about?



----sgt.pongo


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Mar 2005)

Picture a big rubber sleeping bag shell.....

Simply put er down, shuv in the sleeping bag..hop in and go to sleep.


----------



## pi-r-squared (15 Mar 2005)

not really rubber, more like halfshelter-hoochie material.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Mar 2005)

Gortex I believe...


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (15 Mar 2005)

A lot has to do with the weather and what you got to work with. I picked the tent because I had a lot of fun with those things.


----------



## my72jeep (16 Mar 2005)

sgt.pongo said:
			
		

> okay so we all have way different oppinons now.hehe. I hasve never even heard of a bivvy bag or what ever you call it. can someone explian it to me? Are there any more types of shelters that would be good to sleep in that i dont know about?
> 
> 
> 
> ----sgt.pongo



yes gortex bivi bag comes in green or cadpat


----------



## sgt.pongo (17 Mar 2005)

okay so like hooch material.....hmmm anyways.....i dont know what to say anymore....

----sgt.pongo


----------

